# Tomcat startet nicht, Einstellungsfehler?



## A.T. (15. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mich im Moment etwas in das JEE Umfeld einzuarbeiten.
Habe das eine oer andere auch schon ausprobiert was auch gut funktioniert hat.
Arbeite mit Eclipse und Tomcat.

Jetzt habe ich aber versucht mir etwas JSP anzugucken bekomme das Beispiel das ich gefunden habe aber nichts ans laufen. www.laliluna.de/first-java-server-faces-tutorial_de.html Wenn man sich die PDF Datei runterläd sieht man auch alle Bilder.

Beim Start des Tomcat bekomme ich immer diese Fehlermeldung:
_15.02.2008 10:05:36 org.apache.myfaces.util.LocaleUtils toLocale
SCHWERWIEGEND: Locale name null or empty, ignoring_

Des weiteren wird in der faces-config.xml aller möglicher Kram unterstrichen. Versche aber nicht warum?! Es wird immer gesagt das Wort sei falsch geschrieben. Also alle die Fett geschrieben sind...

```
<?[b]xml[/b] version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE faces-[b]config[/b] PUBLIC "-//Sun [b]Microsystems[/b], Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces [b]Config [/b]
1.1//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_1.dtd">

<faces-config>
	
	<navigation-rule>
		<description>List of books</description>
		<from-view-id>/listBooks.[b]jsp[/b]</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>editBook</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/editBook.[b]jsp[/b]</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>
	
	<navigation-rule>
		<description>Add or edit a book</description>
		<from-view-id>/editBook.[b]jsp[/b]</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>listBooks</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/listBooks.[b]jsp[/b]</to-view-id>
			<redirect/>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>

	
	<managed-bean>
		<description>
			Book bean
		</description>
		<managed-bean-name>bookBean</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>[b]de[/b].jSFLibrary.Book</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope> 
	</managed-bean>
	
	<managed-bean>
		<description>
			BookList Bean
		</description>
		<managed-bean-name>bookListBean</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>[b]de[/b].jSFLibrary.BookList</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope> 
	</managed-bean>
	
</faces-[b]config[/b]>
```
Die *.jsp Dateien heißen exakt so. Warum kennt er dann jsp nicht? Auch der Package Pfand meines Projekts sieht so aus.
Tut mir leid das ich solche Noob fragen stellen muss! Wäre trotzdem für jede Hilfe dankbar!
Falls Informationen fehlen die zu Erkennung des Problems führen bitte bescheid geben!

Gruss
A.T.


----------



## Reeny (15. Feb 2008)

Das mit den "falsch geschriebenen" Wörtern kann ich dir erklären:
Du hast in Eclipse die Rechtschreibüberprüfung an. Braucht kein Mensch (hab ich zumindest das Gefühl).

Kannst du unter *Windows -> Prefrences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors -> Spelling* abschalten.

Bei dem anderen Zeugs weiß ich aber nicht, wo das Problem ist ...


----------



## A.T. (15. Feb 2008)

Oh nien wie dumm von mir! Vielen Danke für den Hinweis!

Mein Problem das der Tomcat nicht startet hat sich damit aber wie erwatet leider nicht in Luft aufgelöst. Wäre also weiterhin für jede hilfe sehr Dankbar!


----------



## A.T. (15. Feb 2008)

Habe das Problem scheinbar gelöst. Jeden falls bekomme ich diese Fehler Meldung nicht mehr.
Der Grund war das ich die MyFaces Version 1.2.x verwendet habe und diese nicht auf dem Tomcat 5.5.x läuft. Sondern nur ab der Tomcat Versin 6.0.x.
Jetzt habe ich die MyFaces Libs der Version 1.1.5 verwendet und der Fehler ist weg.

Leider läuft meine Testseite immer noch nicht. Da jetzt die Managed beans nicht erkannt werden. Werde noch ein bisschen rumprobieren und dann sicher wieder in einem neune Thread fragen...

Danke!
Gruß
A.T.


----------

